# Solar Generators



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

Does anyone have or use a solar generator? If so would you shear your thoughts/opinions. Even if you happen to know someone with one of these generators please feel free to chime in. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Are you talking about solar panels? :scratch


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Are you talking about solar panels? :scratch


This is what I'm talking about however any solar info would be a help.

http://www.spheralsolar.com/product...or-ECO1800S-%2d-Portable-Solar-generator.html


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

Save your money. The ones being sold especially at harbor freight are junk


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

Nadja said:


> Save your money. The ones being sold especially at harbor freight are junk


Thank you this is an area that I have zero knowledge in. Do you have any suggestions? The thought of having a generator that doesn't need fuel and is quite is what got me interested.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

The solar "generator" is kind of dishonest in its rating, Even if it was 100% efficient (it is not) a 51AH battery only has 51AH x 12v = 612 watt hours of power available, so at 1800watts it would be fully flat in 20.4 minutes, more like 10 if that in the real world. 
It sound good if you don't understand it.:scratch 
Here are some links to battery capacity etc. information
http://overlandresource.com/what-is-an-amp-hour-and-how-to-calculate-battery-capacity
http://www.windsun.com/Batteries/Battery_FAQ.htm


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow! That's way overpriced!!!! They're jsut putting together a 90 watt solar panel with a 1800 watt inverter and a deep cycle battery.

The solar panel is worth approx. 175 to 200 dollars (I can get a 235 watt panel from Affordable Solar for ($176.00 plus shipping).

The inverter can be had for under 200 bucks.

The battery will go for about $100.00 at Walmart.

That means you're paying them around $1,000.00 for the mounting hardware, wiring and wheeled dolly to transport it.

If you want something like that I'll set up a system putting out twice the solar charging capability for that price.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> The solar "generator" is kind of dishonest in its rating, Even if it was 100% efficient (it is not) a 51AH battery only has 51AH x 12v = 612 watt hours of power available, so at 1800watts it would be fully flat in 20.4 minutes, more like 10 if that in the real world.
> It sound good if you don't understand it.:scratch
> Here are some links to battery capacity etc. information
> http://overlandresource.com/what-is-an-amp-hour-and-how-to-calculate-battery-capacity
> http://www.windsun.com/Batteries/Battery_FAQ.htm


Thank you this is very helpful!


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Wow! That's way overpriced!!!! They're jsut putting together a 90 watt solar panel with a 1800 watt inverter and a deep cycle battery.
> 
> The solar panel is worth approx. 175 to 200 dollars (I can get a 235 watt panel from Affordable Solar for ($176.00 plus shipping).
> 
> ...


Wow is right! I expected that they would turn a profit but this is ridiculous thanks to you and Tirediron I have a much better understanding. Thank you again your help is much appreciated.


----------



## dreland (Jun 7, 2012)

What is your opinion about this? www.AmericanEnergyBackup.com 
3000 watt/200 amp solar generator, can be recharged by solar panels or standard 110 outlet. Can be plugged into gas generator to recharge or throw it on the solar panels. 
Wondering what you all think.


----------

